# Craigslist Rotary Table Find.



## Jay-z (Feb 13, 2016)

Found this one on craigslist. Its a Troyke U-12 .  Everything on it seems to work.   Don't know much about this model, so if anyone has some information I would love to hear it . Person that I got it from was upgrading to a CNC rotary table and felt he no longer needed this so the price was right .  Wasn't looking for one this big, but I think I will manage. It is heavy .

Jay


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 13, 2016)

That is a very nice rotary table . You did good on it ! If you feel it's too big for you .....................


----------



## Jay-z (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm on the fence on whether I feel it is too big or not.  I was really in the market for a 10 inch, but this popped up .

Jay


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 13, 2016)

It's a 12" I believe ? I used to be able to lift mine onto a BP but now I have my doubts . Either way nice find . Horizontal and vertical too ! That would be a keeper .


----------



## TommyD (Feb 13, 2016)

Keep an eye on CL for a smaller one then sell your big ol' boat anchor. I don't know about you but I seem to never get rid of anything, I may need it some day.  Yeah, right.


----------



## Jay-z (Feb 13, 2016)

Yup, it's a 12. All 120# of it. 

Jay


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice table. That is supposed to be a high quality piece. I can still lift 120#, but probably shouldn't be. pulled a groin muscle the other day, and not even sure how I did it. One of the reasons I'll be putting an overhead crane in the new shop. Mike


----------



## Jay-z (Feb 13, 2016)

Definitely a team lift .  It's funny you bring up an overhead crane. I just started contemplating one also .

Jay


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 13, 2016)

Jay-z said:


> I'm on the fence on whether I feel it is too big or not.  I was really in the market for a 10 inch, but this popped up .
> 
> Jay



I was gifted a 12 inch missing the dial assembly on the input hand wheel.    Troyke is a classy "brand".  Congratulations ! (Mine does fit on my Bridgeport knock off). I think I'll keep it anyway.


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 13, 2016)

I've got a Troyke 9" and like it a lot.  Mine's not an H/V though (wish it was sometimes).  Hearing yours weighs 120# makes me glad I didn't get one that big!  Great find though.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice score  I have a 9" troyke great table.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 13, 2016)

I have a 12” Troyke sitting on the floor, just too darn heavy. I can’t figure out how to get the mill table down onto the floor so I can use the RT? So the RT has been sitting on the floor for decades. I have been doing without, doing other ways, not doing at all. Don’t see needing it in the future either…Dave.


----------



## stupoty (Feb 13, 2016)

Jay-z said:


> Definitely a team lift .  It's funny you bring up an overhead crane. I just started contemplating one also .
> 
> Jay



I've got a 10 inch I use on my rf25 bench mill, the shop crane would be handy even for that 

Bend at the knees and don't over reach 

Stuart


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 13, 2016)

I haven't gotten to the point I need it yet for my 65# rotary table but I bought a foot pump operated hydraulic lift table to use for such things.  It's just a matter of lowering the mill table enough to slide heavy things onto it from the lift table.  I also have a foldable engine hoist I used for removing the heads from my Bridgeports but it requires to much clear floor space for casual use.


----------



## Jay-z (Feb 13, 2016)

I do have a shop crane to move it around with. Definitely does require some clear floor space which is at a premium in most shops. Came with a wooden box on wheels to easily roll it out of the way when not in use.

Jay


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 13, 2016)

You guys on the East side always find all the deals. If anything like that shows up local, it's usually junk and needs a ton of work and they want new price for it or a used machine dealer snatches it up and then charges almost new price for it after labeling it "VINTAGE".


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 14, 2016)

Holescreek said:


> I haven't gotten to the point I need it yet for my 65# rotary table but I bought a foot pump operated hydraulic lift table to use for such things.  It's just a matter of lowering the mill table enough to slide heavy things onto it from the lift table.  I also have a foldable engine hoist I used for removing the heads from my Bridgeports but it requires to much clear floor space for casual use.



I purchased a Harbor freight transmission jack with the idea of modifying it with a riser platform to remove or install my 12" table.  Since then I have installed a perimeter bench up to the left side of my mill. I have revised my plan to build a bridge to be able to slide the table or the vise over to and back from the new bench.  I'll probably list the jack on Mr Craig's site.


----------



## toolroom (Feb 14, 2016)

Jay, Troyke was one of the best. I do not know if they are still in business today, but years ago they manufactured Rotary Tables, Diving heads, vices and quality steel tooling. I had the chance to use a smaller one 48" table when working for a Major pump manufacturing in Portland. Those Rotary Tables by Troyke were right on the mark!


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice find.  Definitely a quality unit.    If its anything like my U-9 it leaks gear oil like a sieve especially used vertical.  After I took it all apart, cleaned, reassembled and filled with 90wt I realized why the PO had it dry as a bone with only a few blobs of grease on the worm gear.  
Now that I have a cnc mill it sits under a bench.   Lifting it onto the mill is a pain also.  Probably weighs 50# which is manageable but still.... A 12" you will for sure need a helper or mechanical assistance.   I found a bunch of pdf info on the Troyke.  Catalog, instruction sheet etc.  that may already be here in the downloads section.   If not I can upload it.


----------



## Jay-z (Feb 14, 2016)

I  checked the oil in it, and it is full. No leaks that are noticeable. Maybe this is one of those unicorn RT's.


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 14, 2016)

Interesting.  Maybe the adjusting nut on mine needs to be tighter?  There are no 'seals' just metal to metal on underside of table to the base.  Looks like baby brother to yours! .  Rag absorbs the oil.


----------



## Jay-z (Feb 14, 2016)

Still no problems here. It's been sitting in the upright position all evening since I muscled it up on the table. Dry as a bone .  Still a little bit jealous of yours, looks a lot lumbar friendlier .


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 14, 2016)

Starting to think maybe I just over filled it.     How are you planning to mount work to it?  
So far I found it most useful to use a square sub-plate and mount up a lathe chuck.  Lots of threads on guys making adapters and also base plates with tapped mounting holes.
Nice part with a square base when not using in the rotab is you can bolt directly to the mill table or even easier clamp the square base in the vise.   Not dead nuts precise but close enough.
6" 4 jaw  and a little baby 3" 3 Jaw mounted to 6" sq x 1/2" plates.   The holes in the base plate are for mounting to face of rotab.


----------



## Jay-z (Feb 14, 2016)

Not really sure yet .  I guess  a lot of that will depend on the types of chucks I can scrounge up for it.  Probably a 3jaw 8" will work.  Definitely going to need an adapter plate so I can re-center it  easily after being removed .


----------



## mikegt4 (Feb 15, 2016)

toolroom said:


> Jay, Troyke was one of the best. I do not know if they are still in business today, but years ago they manufactured Rotary Tables, Diving heads, vices and quality steel tooling. I had the chance to use a smaller one 48" table when working for a Major pump manufacturing in Portland. Those Rotary Tables by Troyke were right on the mark!



They are still in business and located about 5 miles from me. Old school "just over the tracks back by the railroad yards multi-generation family business" type of place.
http://www.troyke.com/index.html


----------



## toolroom (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow, Mikegt... I checked the link, and I was amazed at the quality of their products...very high tech. It's great to see someone that is still Here in the good Ol' U S of A instead of China.


----------



## mikegt4 (Feb 16, 2016)

toolroom said:


> Wow, Mikegt... I checked the link, and I was amazed at the quality of their products...very high tech. It's great to see someone that is still Here in the good Ol' U S of A instead of China.



I agree

For the OP: on the Troyke website (link above) under "service" there is an "adjustments" tab with info on maintenance and adjustments. Hopefully you won't need any but it is still good to know.


----------



## mikegt4 (Feb 16, 2016)

It just so happens that today I went to J&N Auto Electric to get some starter brush tension springs for my 1957 Oliver OC46 track loader. J&N is near Troyke so I went over there a took a photo. It is back in an old pre-war neighborhood (which surprisingly enough is still well kept) along the old Sharonville railroad yards. There are still a few old school businesses back in there. BTW, J&N had my springs, I have been going to them for 45 years, not the cheapest but they have everything auto, truck, tractor electric.      http://jnelectric.com/startpage.asp

Troyke is in the unassuming building at the end of the street.


----------



## toolroom (Feb 16, 2016)

THAT, my friend, brings tears to my poor old tired eyes. Just think, some of these great quality manufactures, did not knuckle under to cheaper products off shore... Because their name  was riding on it.
KUDOS, and raisin pie to Troyke!
thanks for brightening my day!
toolroom


----------



## mikegt4 (Feb 17, 2016)

toolroom said:


> THAT, my friend, brings tears to my poor old tired eyes. Just think, some of these great quality manufactures, did not knuckle under to cheaper products off shore... Because their name  was riding on it.
> KUDOS, and raisin pie to Troyke!
> thanks for brightening my day!
> toolroom



Yeah, it makes you want to go out and buy a Troyke table even if you don't need it.


----------

